# Suivi commande Apple impossible



## worldice (10 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Je ne peux pas accéder au suivi commande Apple à cause d'un "problème technique". Et vous ?


----------



## dalloz (10 Avril 2011)

Moi aussi !


----------



## worldice (10 Avril 2011)

Bizarre, en général c'est quand ils ferment le Store (ex : à l'annonce d'un nouveau produit).

Plusieurs hypothèses :
- Aller, on rêve : fermeture du store bientôt, et commercialisation de l'iPhone 4 blanc (5% de chance je pense)
- Mise à jour des délais de livraison, avec l'iPad 2... (20% de chances)
- Simple maintenance (75% de chances)


----------

